# Mullet



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

I've heard cut mullet is supposed to be good red bait. How on earth are you supposed to catch one? I see thousands of them in the mangroves where I fish and have been trying for weeks to hook one but they don't seem to be interested in anything I throw at them. What do they eat? They just jump around and laugh at me. One of them hit me in the head yesterday in my kayak and knocked my sunglasses in the water . I would sure like to find that one. He was wet, slimy and has a thing for eyewear . If anyone spots him, let me know.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

You need a cast net brother....That will keep you in the mullet business. 

Most likely the one that has your glasses on will be hard to catch if your shades were polarized.  takes the glare off and he can see you coming........


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Belive it or*

not some people do catch on hook and line, and oversea they are a game fish But here we catch them with a castnet or snag hook. And if the Mullets are beating you up already stay away from the mighty Reds, they won't stop at your sunglasses


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

clearly the reds are teasing you. Your wristwatch is probably next. 
On a serious note, try a live shrimp. They can't seem to pass those up if you cast it past them and then slowly retreive it near thier nose. If you're looking for artificials try a mullet shaped and colored grub or doa shrimp on 1/4-1/2 oz jighead. Those might get them interested. But throwing a cast net over them is much easier. Only legal snook I ever caught was cast netting over a school of 14" mullet. Two in one shot! Of course I threw them back since netting snook aint quite legal and people in the marina took notice to me catching them.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

Problem is, where I fish I am always in my kayak and there is no place to stand to throw a cast net. The shores are heavy with mangroves and the bottom is heavy with weeds and soft mud. I was kind of hoping there is a way to hook one but they don't seem to be interested in anything I throw at them. 
As far as the reds go I have been doing just fine with lures. I have been catching a handful of slots just about every time I go out. Just thought I'd try mullet for a change.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Not trying to be a [email protected]$$, but try netting bait in a different location from foot before you go and carry it in bait well of some sort. Im thinking there has got to be a way to rig up a rocket net like they use catching waterfowl, deer, and turkeys, that can be used from a small boat, or yak.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> Im thinking there has got to be a way to rig up a rocket net like they use catching waterfowl, deer, and turkeys.


Interesting, and for all these years I've been wasting my time hunting with high powered firearms. 

Something wrong with trying to catch bait the hard way? I started this thread merely because these damn mullet have been driving me out of my mind and I've been trying to figure out on my own why they're not interested


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I would think it would be very difficult to throw a cast net from a yak. Dunno, never done it. Also never tried to actually catch a mullet on a hook and line. I know you can snag 'em like already stated with a weighted treble. They don't eat meat, they are veggie eaters I believe or bottom suckers so to speak (me thinks).

But that rocket net thing gots me thinking TREEDn


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

I have never done it but I've been told that you chum them with bread then put a tiny piece of white plastic worm on a tiny hook in the middle of the bread chum.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Would you belive*

That in southwest England, they fish for Mullet like we would for Snook  They even call him the "Gray Ghost" over there..I know some of you are say "BS" but some of the fish that we think of 'trash' fish, are gamefish in other parts of the World...The Carp being another one  These people "Stalk" the Mullet like it was a Bonefish, and rate it up there with any other gamefish, for it's inital runs, fighting power, and ability to shed a hook  Look it up if you don't belive me, and they do have fishing forum, that have people from the UK. (Go ask them) As for fishing for them from your yak, Bread is the bait of choice for these guys, now if they are feeding on the bottom, then you will have to adjust with a float and light sinker to put the bread down to them. If they are feeding on top, or swimming. throw out small pieces of bread, and freeline a small piece of bread on a small hook. Don't roll it up to tight, as this will push the air out. And the bread will sink, (we fish this way for Carp) And if you really want to learn more on how to catch them on hook and sinker. I would go and Google UK fishing forum, and ask the real expert on how to catch them. I perfer to catch them before i go to my fishing site, by casting a net. Most of here do it that way, some guys are just having fun. Don't take anything personal here, or they will really ride you...  hell after reading how they fight (Mullet) i might have to try it....:fishing:


----------



## 3slamman (Oct 19, 2006)

*know the feeling*

mullets have been driving me crasy too. They just wait untill I paddel up then start jumping out of the water at me. Now I figured it out they were after my sunglasses.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I'll be on the lookout (up this way) for that sunglassed mullet this spring.Were there any other distinguishing markings etc. regarding said mullet?...the R


----------



## webb601 (Jan 10, 2007)

In Lk. Monroe and other parts of the St. Johns river, they chum with chicken feed and then use nightcrawlers. Tried it myself with the kids. Caught croakers, speks, brim and mullet.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

Pull your kayak up on a mud bar in a likely looking place and you can catch all types of bait. Easy if you can throw a net. Another great bait is cut lady fish. They like it better than mullet, because of the scent and blood.


----------



## dogma (Jun 10, 2006)

the only real way to catch mullet is with a cast net !! its pretty much my main bait so i would know this snaging takes to long just get a cast net and go to a bridge you can see them in the water just time it right and toss when they are miving torward you ...make sure you time it right or theyll all jump right out the way a good school and one cast you have bait all day


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Mullet can be caught on a hook, I've done it many times in the tidal portion of the Altamaha River. When they show up in the spring, you simply sink a bag of dog food on the back side of a sand bar, and leave it overnite.

Return in the morning with a bream buster, and a cup of red wigglers. Fish 'em on a small(#6 or #8) hook, bb split shot, about a foot under a small cork.

A 12"-14" mullet is quite a handful on a 12' bream buster... I've caught 'em till I got plum sick of it!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

if you are proficiant at throwing a cast net,get a 4' cast net. You should be able throw it from your yak in a sitting position.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Don't*

tell them that  we are going to have alot of turn over yaks in the river   But really if you can't throw a net from land and catch mullet. Please don't try it from a Yak, practice it in a pool or in the yard. don't forget you have to cast the net drag it into the yak, then open it and drop your mullet in the bucket....a handful for anybody ...Guys i would just catch my mullets first, then have everything setup before i go into my fishing site...


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

if you cant net them...get a pack of dead ones for like $3 at the tackle shop

if theres a local spillway near you they will probably be in there and they are easy to keep alive in a bucket with a small aerator till you can get them in a bait bucket on your yak


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

If you cant throw a 4' cast net from a yak,then you dont need to be in a yak in the first place.


----------

